
Coding Horror: The Bathroom Wall of Code - Anon84
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001268.html
======
Evgeny
I really liked the part where he compares the Internet with the bathroom wall
(though it looks like he was not the first one). While the articles themselves
may be of questionable value, I still like the style.

This one made me laugh out loud for some reason not long ago: "Throwing a book
of rules at a terrible programmer just creates a terrible programmer with a
bruise on their head where the book bounced off"

~~~
jcl
The irony is that StackOverflow is set to become the premier source of
copy/paste code.

~~~
Evgeny
Guilty as charged ...

------
tptacek
The "but I didn't write that function" argument is somewhat asinine. The API
he's provided --- which provides a high-level key scheduling interface --- is
radioactive without the functionality he's forgotten about. It's like writing
an article about how to build a nuclear reactor to power your skateboard,
including schematics, and ignoring shielding.

------
Dilpil
I thought this article was going to be about the tenancy for mild mannered
programmers to write obscene and libelous things in comments, but alas.

------
niyazpk
I think Jeff wrote an article with similar idea a few months ago.

<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001178.html>

